# Great Expectations - Charles Dickons



## saintoflight (Jul 28, 2008)

Your thoughts?

sorry I meant Dickens


----------



## lilacstarflower (Jul 30, 2008)

I read the first chapter and really couldn't push myself any further. I just don't know what it is with Dickens - I watch the tv adaptations and think they're great but with the books, I can't push myself to the end.

Maybe I was in the wrong frame of mind when I started the Dickens Tour. Might go back and try again.

What's you thoughts?


----------



## saintoflight (Jul 30, 2008)

Yea I think it does take dedication on the reader's behalf to stick with this novel and others written in a similar style but if you do there is a payoff. There is a lot of setting things up for Dickens in this novel and it takes a good deal into the book for things to get really interesting but we have to remember that we are reading from a 21st Century background and that I think we have come to expect action and drama of a showy kind from the onset and it comes from a film culture also.


----------



## Damien. (Jul 30, 2008)

I have it on my bookshelf, but alas, I find scifi more interesting


----------



## Shawn (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never read any Dickons.


----------



## OtherWorlds (Jul 30, 2008)

I hate Pip. He becomes such a snob later on in the story. I didn't like how he decided once he was a gentleman that he was too good for Joe, who raised him.


----------



## lisajane (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't like Dickens. Had to study it in school, and I was forcing myself through the story when I got taken to see a stage play of it... play was even more boring. Stopped reading it and don't intend to pick it up again.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Aug 13, 2008)

This is about the most depressing of the Dickens books I have read, the horribly creepy Miss Haversham, all that's worst about British snobbery and class with none of the fun Jane Austen would have got out of it. Was this the one with the lawyer who lives with his elderly deaf father in an imitation fort and lets off the gun every day, he couldn't write a whole book without one decent character, but by my estimation he wrote some much better books than this one.


----------

